# the non-rattie critters~



## rileymai (Aug 17, 2010)

I figured after I introduced my girlies, I should show you all the rest of the furry crew that get spoiled on a daily basis around here. First off, there's my heart dog, my drama queen, diva-with-fur -> Pippin










Pippin is a nearly 2-year-old Miniature American Eskimo Dog. She's only 15 lbs, but it's ALL personality. What Pippin wants, she will drive you insane until she gets it! More often than not, she proves that she is too intelligent for her own good, and sometimes I do believe she knows exactly what I'm saying all the time. Fiercely protective of her own, she can be a pain in the butt but I couldn't imagine life without her. And yes, she is named after the hobbit. Her nicknames include Pip, Pippy, Pipsqueak, Diva.. the list goes on.

Next is her "little brother", the brawn to Pip's brain, the genius-in-disguise -> Milo










As a young Golden Retriever puppy, Milo fit the meaning of his name perfectly.. calm, easy-going, non-destructive. Of course, all puppies grow and he is no exception, topping 70 lbs and not quite a year old yet. A fetchaholic at heart, Milo believes that he is a small lap dog and continues to be a clumsy, bumbling fool who wouldn't hurt a fly.. on purpose. I kid that he is dumb, because honestly he does a lot of stupid things, but then one afternoon he'll do something that makes me wonder if he's just been playing stupid this whole time.. He relies on his "big sister" Pippin to protect him, and is really a big baby.

Now, a change of species! Introducing his majesty Leonti Tiberius Didaco, a.k.a. Diego in all his glory~










Diego came to me from his previous owner who had fallen on hard times, and I reached out to help. He is amazingly patient for a cat, dealing with the dogs quite well. It does help that he is ungodly lazy, sleeping about 20 hours of the day.. no joke. I have to work to get him to play. He is a Siberian/Maine ****/Domestic mix, and weighs a hefty 14 lbs - big boy! He loves cuddles and has a purr that could move mountains, but I still fall asleep to it every night.

And now, the last of my menagerie.. the cutest **** fish in the world, Unagi










The tamest betta fish in the world, I couldn't have asked for a better little water breather. He loves to eat.. a lot. But he's cute, so he can be chubby!

I swear I'm done now :3


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

Pippin is really pretty! 
I had a rat named Frodo, because her tail got bitten off.  And a mouse named Sam when I was little. The hobbits are too cute.


----------



## ][stacey][ (Nov 4, 2007)

these are awesome photos what camera do u have ... beautiful animals too


----------



## rileymai (Aug 17, 2010)

> [stacey][ ]
> these are awesome photos what camera do u have ... beautiful animals too


thank you, I really love photography and it's been one of those hobbies that has kind of taken over my life x3
I have an Canon EOS Rebel Xsi, and two lenses - the kit lens 18-55mm and my canon 75-300mm zoom lens.


----------



## ][stacey][ (Nov 4, 2007)

Yeah i love photography too but do it more as a hobby as i dont have the money to get like the best cameras arround  BUT i do what i can with teh camera i got .. i would do more traditional film photography but its more money eh so i stick with my digital atm and even that i dont know how to use it all im not too technically minded sometimes lol i have asimple fuji finepix s5600 was expensive when i got it years ago now its real cheap but its a nice little camera i say little its chunky but its more simple than alot of cameras.


----------



## rileymai (Aug 17, 2010)

I've had my Canon for.. well, it'll be three years this November, and it's really one of the greatest investments I've ever made. With it, I was able to run my pet photography business, get hired to do stuff like graduation photos, family photos, and get hired by my city's Parks and Recreation department as their official photographer. I have a couple polaroids but yeah, the film is so expensive I use them sparingly.


----------



## ][stacey][ (Nov 4, 2007)

yeah id love to get a great camera to just help with all the stuff i like to do maybe one day when i have the money i will its definately on the list.
i used to do photography in college for part of my course so i dont all the dark room stuff was pretty cool


----------

